# Book Recommendations For A Godly Husband



## ChristopherPaul

In conjunction with this thread regarding the Godly Wife, what are recommended books for the Godly Husband?


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger

I am just a new husband (just under 3 months), and I'll share three books that I am reading. I find them fantastic. 

Humility by CJ Mahaney 
Sex, Romance, and the Glory of God by CJ Mahaney as well 
the complete husband by Lou Priolo

My wife finished When Sinners Say I do - that I will read after I finish one of the above.


----------



## InevitablyReformed

Robbie Schmidtberger said:


> I am just a new husband (just under 3 months), and I'll share three books that I am reading. I find them fantastic.
> 
> Humility by CJ Mahaney
> Sex, Romance, and the Glory of God by CJ Mahaney as well
> the complete husband by Lou Priolo
> 
> My wife finished When Sinners Say I do - that I will read after I finish one of the above.



"Humility" is very good so far (I am about half way done).


----------



## ChristopherPaul

Anyone read: _The Exemplary Husband: A Biblical Perspective_ by Stuart Scott (Forward by John MacArthur)?


----------



## Don Kistler

Thanks, Josh, for the recommendation. I'd also recommend Richard Steele's work, "The Character of an Upright Man." While not directly dealing with being a husband, it does deal with being a godly man, which is tatamount to the same thing.

I don't know if it's still in print, but copies shouldn't be that hard to obtain.


----------



## Reformed Baptist

I would recommend "Beloved Bride: The Letters of Stonewall Jackson to His Wife." Amazon has some copies Amazon.com: Beloved Bride: The Letters of Stonewall Jackson to His Wife: William Potter: Books

The Vision Forum publishes this book. 

The story of this man's life is extraordinary. He loved the Lord Jesus above all things, and he also adored his bride. A great example in every way. I have been one who does not see yet such a thing as a Christian Sabbath day in the Scriptures. God may yet open my eyes. But it was written of Jackson that he "..sought to keep the Sabbath day holy and would inculate the practice of Sabbath-keeping with his wife and servants. Worship, rest, Bible-reading, and meditation on the glories of Christ were the order of the day." 

Now, I may not theologically agree with a Sabbath-day keeping, but Oh does a day like that sound wonderful!


----------



## rjlynam

"The Hidden Value of a Man"
by Gary Smalley and John Trent, Pd.D.

Focus on the Family Publishing

You can borrow mine if you like. As long as you don't pull a "Hugo Bracegirdle" on me.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Robbie Schmidtberger said:


> I am just a new husband (just under 3 months), and I'll share three books that I am reading. I find them fantastic.
> 
> Humility by CJ Mahaney
> Sex, Romance, and the Glory of God by CJ Mahaney as well
> the complete husband by Lou Priolo
> 
> My wife finished When Sinners Say I do - that I will read after I finish one of the above.



_Sex, Romance, and the Glory of God by CJ Mahaney_ I cannot recommend enough. I just finished it today and was totally blown away by its completeness.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

There are useful titles to be found for godly men and women in this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f118/puritans-family-32790/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Don Kistler said:


> Thanks, Josh, for the recommendation. I'd also recommend Richard Steele's work, "The Character of an Upright Man." While not directly dealing with being a husband, it does deal with being a godly man, which is tatamount to the same thing.
> 
> I don't know if it's still in print, but copies shouldn't be that hard to obtain.



That is indeed a good work. He also preached a sermon called "What are the Duties of Husbands and Wives towards Each Other" which is found in Volume 2 of the Puritan Cripplegate Sermons (starting at p. 272):

Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - Morning Exercises at Cripplegate (Vol. 2 of 6) - The PuritanBoard

A modern edition is found here:

Richard Steele: Duties of Husbands and Wives

An excellent treatise on what it means to be a godly man is found in the Works of George Swinnock: _The Christian Man's Calling_.

Also see "Family Government" in the Sermons of Robert Murray M'Cheyne.


----------



## Me Died Blue

Joel Beeke has an entire 36-part teaching series on marriage. I haven't listened to most of them yet, but as I prepare for likely being a husband sometime in my life, #5 and #6 on certain aspects of that role are the absolute *best* material on the subject I've ever heard in my life. I'll probably _never_ stop re-listening to at least those two periodically, to keep myself biblically in-check:

"The Calling of a Christian Husband - 5"

"Loving Our Wives Sacrificially - 6"

Of course, I have no experience myself by which to say whether certain material is accurate with regard to how things actually manifest themselves in the experience of marriage. But listen to Beeke's material and judge for yourself - I honestly don't see how any biblical Christian could disagree with anything in them, or even any less than passionately agree.


----------

